# 6-Socket Power Strip - Individual Programming



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

First, I have no affiliation with the vendor that I am about to recommend. Click here:

Aquarium Digital PROGRAMMABLE TIMER Wave Maker/Light 

to check out a $50 digital programmable timer with 6 sockets; 5 of which are EACH SEPARATELY programmable with 6 on/off programs. With shipping from China to me here in Upstate NY, the entire cost was $70. 110v and 220v available.

Prompt shipping and the timer is easy to program and works great. I have the viv light set on a 9am-10:15pm socket 1 which cycles 7 days a week and then I have my ventilation fan and humidifier on two separate sockets, each programmed to turn on and off 6 times a day, with the humidifier always turning on a minute or so after the ventilation fan has run (to re-humidify the tank). Very pleased with it and just wanted to pass it along.

Ed


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

microcenter has something like that for $20 and there is one in cross county plaza in yonkers, ny. Micro Center - APC 6 Outlet Green Surge Protector, 1640 Joules, 3 Foot Cord with LCD Timer P6GC you can program each timer separate and you can program the day it runs as well as the time.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

klik339 said:


> microcenter has something like that for $20 and there is one in cross county plaza in yonkers, ny. Micro Center - APC 6 Outlet Green Surge Protector, 1640 Joules, 3 Foot Cord with LCD Timer P6GC you can program each timer separate and you can program the day it runs as well as the time.


That one looks like it doesnt have the ability to program each socket *seperately*. That is the main bonus of the other power timer.


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> That one looks like it doesnt have the ability to program each socket *seperately*. That is the main bonus of the other power timer.


i use it and each socket can be programmed individually. you can set each socket to turn on at a specific time and shut off at a specific time.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

klik339 said:


> i use it and each socket can be programmed individually. you can set each socket to turn on at a specific time and shut off at a specific time.


Is that only once per day or can you have multiple events per day? Also what is the minimum time you can set? Like on for 1 minute, 5, 15 etc.. then off? Just curious I think that is one of the cheaper multi sockets with programmable timer I have seen.


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

there is a clock that you program the correct time and then you set each outlet to turn on at a specific time and shut off at a specific time. you can only have each outlet set to turn on and off once per day. i bought it because i was shocked at how cheap it was. i use it just for turning on and off the lights for my herps. i made a mistake before it is not 6 programmable even though it says it is. 1 is always on and the other 5 are programmable but for the price you can't beat it.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

So there is a product difference between the 2. The $20 one can only turn on and off once a day whereas the $50 one is programmable for multiple cycles a day....


----------

